# Overdrive works for ebooks



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Just saw on facebook that we are now able to read ebooks on iphone using overdrive. I checked out a book already. I love the fact that you don't have to go through the computer.

Melissa


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I just checked it out for the iPad and it doesn't work well at all. You can adjust brightness, but not any background. The print is very blurred due to using an iPhone/Touch App. 
The Bluefire Reader App is way easier to use and is set up for your Overdrive eBooks. All I do is download that Overdrive.acsm file to my computer (bypassing Adobe Digital Editions) and email it to my Bluefire reader. Lovely. 
As far as I am concerned the Overdrive App is a piece of


Spoiler



crap


.

After trying that Overdrive App out on my iPad, which didn't work very well in the least, I tried to get a book downloaded to my iTouch using Overdrive. That didn't work at all and I got so frustrated I finally deleted the Overdrive App. Why did they make it so difficult? I really like the Overdrive Manager that I use on my computer for Overdrive audiobooks. That one is well done.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

meljackson said:


> Just saw on facebook that we are now able to read ebooks on iphone using overdrive. I checked out a book already. I love the fact that you don't have to go through the computer.
> 
> Melissa


Is that using Overdrive Media Console? The one I have only talks about audiobooks....how does one do it? I'll probably use BlueFire, but I have a friend with an iPhone who will want to know (and she's not techy....)

Betsy


----------



## RandomizeME (Oct 29, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is that using Overdrive Media Console? The one I have only talks about audiobooks....how does one do it? I'll probably use BlueFire, but I have a friend with an iPhone who will want to know (and she's not techy....)
> 
> Betsy


Yup, the overdrive media console App got updated today. I don't like the overdrive reader though, it's very rudimentary. I'm pretty happy just reading the library books on Bluefire right now.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I just read this morning that Overdrive has an iPad app coming soon, so we should see some good improvements there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sure I'll like BlueFire better, too, but for a friend I'm looking for the easiest possible route, and I know my friend's "techiness"...or lack of it....so for those of you who have used the Overdrive for library books, how does it work? I deleted my prior version and tried to download the newest one and it said I had to go through the iTunes store on my PC.  So I did that and it reinstalled every app I've ever added, and (backed up purchases even though I told it not to) and the version on my iPad seems to be the older version.  I guess.  It doesn't mention ebooks at all, just audiobooks.  I'm feeling like maybe I'm the non-techie here right now...

Betsy


----------

